# Just Picked Up My 2013 312Bh . . .



## Minor007 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a 2005 2500 Silverado CC duramax 4x4 with reese 1200lb bars and hitch with a friction sway control . . . don't have sway control set up yet and and taking my maiden voyage this weekend . . . only going 50 miles . . . .should I be concerned? . . . . should I move to a dual cam setup ? . . . . I am going to bristol in august and want to be safe . . . . do I need to upgrade all of my towing equipment or just go the stealer and upgrade parts of it? . . . . Should I bother installing a sway control ball on this new camper or change my towing gear? . . . . all comments are appreciated . . . Thanks in advance . . .


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The 312 is way too much camper for a friction type sway control setup. I have been happy with my Equalizer and the Reese Dual Cam would also be a great choice. Congratulations on your new camper!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a single friction sway bar on my Reese 1000lb set up and just upgraded to the Equal-i-zer 12000lb hitch with 1200lb bars. Difference is night and day. some of the friction sway bar systems recommend that you go with 2 friction bars if your over 26'. You will have a little better control with a 3/4 ton vehicle as the suspension and frame are heavier. I towed with my friction bar setup for 1 1/2 years and got by, but a higher end hitch (Equal-i-zer, Reese dual cam, etc...) is good money spent. Wish I would have done it sooner.


----------



## Minor007 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks . . . This is exactly what I love about forums where people are educated and passionate about what they do . . . I have towed a 29ft cherokee for years with the single sway control and just hate to drill into the frame of my new camper if I'm not going to be happy with the sway control . . . Looks like I am shopping for a new equalizer hitch or reese dual cam . . . Can any one tell me if parts of my 1200lb reese hitch work with the current dual cam system? I have not researched them enough to know, other than reading here . . . Thanks in advance . . .


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> The 312 is way too much camper for a friction type sway control setup. I have been happy with my Equalizer and the Reese Dual Cam would also be a great choice. Congratulations on your new camper!


X2 with H2oSprayer and the others. Can't go wrong with either setup.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

I was impressed with the service at Equalizer lately. When mine broke they sent me two new pieces. Received both pieces in 4 days. No receipt run around and no broken piece returns. One vote for lifetime warrantied Equalizer.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Your current parts should work with the Reese Dual Cam - you'll have to double check me, but if you have the square-ish bars, they'll work right with the dual cam. I used the same hitch/bars etc, they just added the new dual cam pieces.

I love my dual cam. I'm not towing as big, but I'm towing with an SUV and a 250RS, and it's the best thing I did as an upgrade - my experience with the fritcion sway with my SUV was horrid. 3/4 ton trucks will handle more, but you'll feel better with the dual cam.


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

Minor007 said:


> I have a 2005 2500 Silverado CC duramax 4x4 with reese 1200lb bars and hitch with a friction sway control . . . don't have sway control set up yet and and taking my maiden voyage this weekend . . . only going 50 miles . . . .should I be concerned? . . . . should I move to a dual cam setup ? . . . . I am going to bristol in august and want to be safe . . . . do I need to upgrade all of my towing equipment or just go the stealer and upgrade parts of it? . . . . Should I bother installing a sway control ball on this new camper or change my towing gear? . . . . all comments are appreciated . . . Thanks in advance . . .


I have a 2005 GMC 2500HD CC 6.0 gas and have a Husky hitch with one friction sway bar and it works fine. I pull a 2012 298RE and have pulled it for about 4,000 miles. I run about 60 to 65 mph on the highway. If your are planning on running faster you may need to update?

Clovis


----------



## Minor007 (Jul 17, 2012)

Update . . . added the Reese Dual Cams . . . . Wow what a difference! Just took an 800 mile rountrip to Bristol, TN and I am very pleased with the upgrade and comfort of towing with the new setup. . . Very hilly, curvy ride through WV and handled super at 65 to 75mph . . . Thanks for all your input . . . pics and mods to come soon, too many great ideas on here . . .


----------

